# Exporting JPG files in PS Camera Raw



## alexoat (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello! In advance, thank you for taking the time to try to help me out!

I'm processing RAW images in  PS CC/bridge/camera Raw... When I export the JPGs the image size is 300 ppi,  2574 x 3861, 4.38 MB and only 8.6" x 12.9". Where does the 8.6"x 12.9" come from? Can it be larger? I've noticed this before but when I've printed image 11"x 14" there were no issues and the print looks good- even 16"x 20" images. 

Is there a way to save the JPG larger, like 16"x 20" or something? Anything larger?

Please let me know!

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## Alexr25 (Jun 18, 2015)

The 8.6 X12.9 figure comes from your pixel dimensions (2574X3861) divided by your ppi setting (300), change the ppi setting and you will change the image dimensions .
Generally the printer ignores the ppi setting unless specifically  told to use it and resizes the image to size you tell it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2015)

Do the basic math to determine how many ppi you need to get to 20 inches.
3861 pixels divided by 20 inches = 193.05 ppi.

But 16 x 20 is a different aspect ratio - 4:5 - than 2574 x 3861 pixels, which is 2:3.
You could crop the original to get to 4:5 and a 16 x 20, or you could print a 16 x 24 without the need to crop.

Note the image pixel dimensions is the image _resolution_. ppi is the print _resolution_. The image resolution AND the print resolution determine print size.


----------



## alexoat (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------

